# my custom '02 Frontier



## lofrontier (Mar 18, 2004)

new to the board. here's my baby.










it's a 2002, supercharged, 4 door, long bed Frontier. 

Mods include air bags, full shave, repaint, stock floor body drop, full custom built frame, Toyota pickup front suspension, 300ZX IRS, smoothed & painted interior, leather seat skins, 19" wheels and tons of other stuff.

many more pics at http://public.fotki.com/LoFrontier/lofrontier-1/fronty_too/


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks good!

What will it run? I know those airbags and 19" rims weigh her down


----------



## lofrontier (Mar 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Looks good!
> 
> What will it run? I know those airbags and 19" rims weigh her down


Thanks for the props!

promise not to laugh at my 1/4 mile times?

first off she's built for show. I haven't even gotten into performance mods yet. It has an open element air filter and dual exhaust but that was necessary due to the body drop. The new frame is also pretty heavy.

I took the truck over the mountain to Lebanon Valley drag strip last summer. It was my first time ever drag racing. I took 2 runs and the beast ran a 16.97 at 82.3mph. How much of a drag strip noob am I? My RT was 1.58 seconds! I forgot to turn of the OD so the truck did a lot of gear searching.

we're going to do a few more cosmetic things this year then I want to get into some light motor work. Headers, port & polished heads, smaller pulley for a little more boost and maybe water injection. No serious plans yet, just lots of shows and having fun.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that thing is sick..dont race it...its safer and better showing it and goin sloooow....like me haha


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow :jawdrop: . Nica car, thats all i gotta say. Keep it show.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so those cars come supercharged stock? i never knew that...my dad has one, and its sooooo slow...4 cyl of course


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

that is SICK. awesome!!


----------



## SC0TT (Nov 9, 2003)

who's the chick on page 7?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i was pretty surprised to see such a stock interior (not even a head-unit)after seeing the nice job you did on everything else. do you have any future plans for the interior? very well done, i like it alot! :thumbup:


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

well..if you read his first post, he said the interior was smoothed and painted? I thin kthat picture could possibly be a "before" pic...or he could just be fibbin'..LOL


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good man, also looks like you have a considerable amount invested.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. Great work...personally though, I think its too low.  The pics on the grass look like its sinking in quick sand. Reminds me of a little green snake. And I really dont think that girl should be there.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

andre said:


> Looks good. Great work...personally though, I think its too low.  The pics on the grass look like its sinking in quick sand. Reminds me of a little green snake. And I really dont think that girl should be there.


where's the "nissan-lovin'?"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

andre said:


> Looks good. Great work...personally though, I think its too low.  The pics on the grass look like its sinking in quick sand. Reminds me of a little green snake. And I really dont think that girl should be there.



theres no such thing as "too low" on a truck...lowness to them is like speed to us...theres no limit, till your shits layin frame


----------



## lofrontier (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks again for the props guys. I appreciate it.

The interior is smoothed and painted. That was a 'before' shot just after the frame and body work were done last year. Wicked Kustoms built the truck in under 7 weeks to have it ready for Showfest. Here's what the interior looks like now.










she has the stock Rockford Fosgate stereo

The chick... I won Best Of Show Truck at the Low Rollers show last summer. The guy shooting the show for them wanted pics of that girl with my truck. I don't really know her but she's OK in my book. She's into cars and has a supercharged Probe. He car won Best Of Show Car.

Where's the Nissan Lovn'?










LOL I LOVE my S/C!

If any of you guys show on the east coast let me know. I'm in MA but go to shows all over the eastern US.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

ok, so the interior is done. i like the grren accent throughout, very clean lookin'  i'm in Eastern PA...love to see your car in person, let me know if you attend any meets in the area.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool!

I've been trying to recruit a lowrider Nissan for NW Nismo, but the lowrider guys in the NW don't associate much with the import guys...

Great job on the Frontier :thumbup:


----------



## lofrontier (Mar 18, 2004)

The truck is back at the shop in TN right now. We'll be bringing it to Showfest in Greenville, MS May 15-16 and Slammin & Jammin in Lebanon, TN May 29-30. If she's all done I'll probably pick her up after S&J. 

I'll probably be at every big truck / car show in the northeast. Carlisle, Magnetic Minis, Low Rollers, East Coast Nats, Indy, etc.

I'm down for meeting all kinds of people. Imports, domestic, race, show, whatever. That's why I like the show scene so much. Hanging out with friends, meeting new people. 

I'm in Exclusive Styles. If you see us at a show look me up. I'll probably be there even if my truck isn't.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

not low enough!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

phreako said:


> not low enough!



I agree.. unless you can put it ALL the way on the ground and maybe even set up a vaccume to pic the wheels up off the ground it's not low. lol just kiddin with ya


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

man, I want to lower my fronty but not like THAT! Pretty slick! I just want an inch or two...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That is nice. One VERY LONG frontier.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> That is nice. One VERY LONG frontier.



Yea, I agree. Thats why I said it looked too low.  The proportions just look off to me...kinda like its taller and sunk in quicksand.  Much props to you though man. Keep up the good work. :cheers:


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

lofrontier said:


> I'll probably be at every big truck / car show in the northeast. Carlisle, Magnetic Minis, Low Rollers, East Coast Nats, Indy, etc.


Sweet, I'll be at Mini Bash, I can't wait to see your truck, it looks great!! Also, have you ever been on NissanMinis.com?


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn... i love that side shot, it doesnt look that long in any of the other pictures, but that dead on side shot blew me away. keep up the great work. :cheers:


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

andre said:


> Yea, I agree. Thats why I said it looked too low.  The proportions just look off to me...kinda like its taller and sunk in quicksand.


I've seen a 4-door F250 long bed slammed like that. Talk about long an low!!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice truck! I seen the Indy Truck Bash sticker on the winshield. You from Indy?


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

9double8 said:


> Nice truck! I seen the Indy Truck Bash sticker on the winshield. You from Indy?



i knew i saw that truck at itb last year


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Same here. Seen is the bash. I seen your crew too Twisted but forgot what you looked like when I bought those coilovers from ya over a year ago--and I didn't see the 200 there--


----------



## lofrontier (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll definately be at Magnetic Minis this year. I've known the Magnetic guys for quite a few years now and have been hanging out with them a lot the past couple years. They're great guys and put on a great show.

Yep, the pig is a long one. About 17.5 feet long. The owner of Wicked Kustoms that built my truck owns a F350 crew cab dually that lays body on 22's. He ditched the I-beams and swapped in C3500 front suspension to get it to lay. It makes my truck look like a shrimp!

I'm from Massachusetts. Indy was the truck's 3rd show. Wicked brought it up from Nashville for me and I brought her home after the show. I'll be back this year too. It's a great show! Too many junk cars but still a great time.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get a smaller pulley wheel for the supercharger. I put one on my 2001 Frontier S/C, and it worked GREAT!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

9double8 said:


> Same here. Seen is the bash. I seen your crew too Twisted but forgot what you looked like when I bought those coilovers from ya over a year ago--and I didn't see the 200 there--



its ex crew twisted koncepts now. and the 200 was down last indy but its ten times the car that it was now. later chris


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

a polished blower and intake manifold would really set it off especially since its sticking out of the hood. either way i love the truck


----------

